# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Διάφορα Κυκλώματα >  >  κυκλωμα τριγωνικου παλμου

## orck

καλησπερα, με ενδιαφερει η κατασκευη κυκλωματος που να παραγει τριγωνικο παλμο 
με ενδιαφερει κυριως η απλοτητα της κατασκευης

----------


## chip

Για να πάρεις απάντηση γενικότερα πρέπει να ξέρουμε σε τι συχνότητες θα είναι τη τάση, αν είναι για άσκηση ή για προσωπική χρήση.
Το πιο εύκολο που μπορώ να σκεφτώ είναι ταλαντωτής (είτε με 555 είτε με τελεστικό) που θα παράγει τετράγωνο και στη συνέχεια ολοκληρωτής (με τελεστικό) που μετατρέπει το τετραγωνικό σε τριγωνικό. Αν έχεις κάποιο Multisim μπορείς και να το προσωμοιώσεις εύκολα.

----------


## orck

η ταση και η συχνοτητα δεν ειναι κρισιμα, με καλυψες απολυτα στην ερωτηση μου, σε ευχαριστω πολυ





> Για να πάρεις απάντηση γενικότερα πρέπει να ξέρουμε σε τι συχνότητες θα είναι τη τάση, αν είναι για άσκηση ή για προσωπική χρήση.
> Το πιο εύκολο που μπορώ να σκεφτώ είναι ταλαντωτής (είτε με 555 είτε με τελεστικό) που θα παράγει τετράγωνο και στη συνέχεια ολοκληρωτής (με τελεστικό) που μετατρέπει το τετραγωνικό σε τριγωνικό. Αν έχεις κάποιο Multisim μπορείς και να το προσωμοιώσεις εύκολα.

----------

